# Having more than one LGD



## Liberty Farms (Mar 2, 2012)

I was wondering if you can have 2 of the same sex guarding the same flock? I have been told that the more dominant will kill the other and to only keep opposite sex together. I have a male GP now and am looking to add another.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

No issues with our 2 male Anatolians. One is pretty aggressive. They spar but have never drawn blood.


----------



## Liberty Farms (Mar 2, 2012)

So If I get 2 male Great Pry's they should be ok with each other


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I had father and son, they were fine for a almost a year, then, the son decided to become dominant over Dad, they got into a huge fight wasn't pretty. Son lost.
So we had to sell him, to prevent further fights. Once they start, there is no turning back.

Male and female are best, but you will have to fix one at least, if you do not want pups.


----------



## Liberty Farms (Mar 2, 2012)

Ok thanks I don't want to get another male if they are going to fight


----------



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

Liberty I learned from SCRMG that same-sex dogs fight over food and reproduction. Fixing one of them ought to reduce fights significantly and will not negate that one being a good guardian for your animals.

Also, it seems to me that, once the dominance issue has been established and that pack's order recognized by all dogs in the pack, fighting should be at a minimum. The problem seems to arise when there are 2 or more who will kill to take what they believe to be their rightful standing in the pack. I'm still learning about LGDs in general and it may be that all are alphas, though I rather doubt it.


----------



## Liberty Farms (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks any info on this is helpful. The problem I have is that I can find all kinds of males just no females. And I need more than 1 dog to protect my herd.


----------

